# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  My Antique Spectacle Collection

## Fezz

I just scored a great addition to my antique eyeglass collection that I am really stoked about. I want to share it with anybody that may be interested in old eyeglasses. I will post several examples from my ever growing collection.

This is the oldest pair that I have to date. This is in the Edward Scarlett style of frame. This piece probably dates from 1730-1760.

----------


## Fezz

Here are a few more that date from the mid to late 1700's. The hoops or tear drops on the ends were used to hold the glasses in place by weaving the wigs (high fashion of the era) or threading ribbon through to secure in place.

----------


## Fezz

These next ones are from the late 1700's to mid 1800's. They have sliding temples that extend out. The first two are made of coin silver, the last one is made of brass.

----------


## Steve Machol

Those are cool. Where did you get them?

----------


## Fezz

Some were given to me, some I bought at auctions, some I have antique dealers who are always on the prowl for me, antique shops, yard sales, and gifts!

----------


## Fezz

Here are a few of my Civil War era sharpshooter/shooting glasses. Note the frosted periphery and clear centers!

----------


## Striderswife

Ooooh, I like!  8^D

----------


## Fezz

> Ooooh, I like!  8^D



Thank you!

More to follow tomorrow!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

My fine fellow! You are getting way more proficient at posting your pictures now! And such fine specimens, too!

----------


## Fezz

Thanks Dragon!

I hope that you enjoy what I am putting up!

Next in line tomorrow will be...maybe:

Lorgnettes?

Pince Nez?

Four lens?

Beebe loupes?

----------


## Fezz

Mid 1800's sliders?

Late 1800's cable temples?

Windsors?

So many frames, so little time!

----------


## cocoisland58

What a cool collection.  I may have to look for some for myself.  I know the first thing I would do is neutralize the lenses, do you?

----------


## Fezz

> What a cool collection.  I may have to look for some for myself.  I know the first thing I would do is neutralize the lenses, do you?



Thanks! I am only scratching the surface here! These are my gems. More gems to follow in the next few days!

I do not neutralize. The majority of older specs will be plus powered lenses.

If you are really interested in starting a collection....I have many, many, many styles that I could sell to you. I have been in an aggressive sell and buy mode for a while. I really want to get older styles and to start collecting individual makers frames. This gets expensive, so I am selling off many of my duplicates, less rare, not as old or unique styles to fund bigger purchases. The styles that I am after now are usually in the couple hundred per pair to $1000+ ! In the past two weeks, I have sold off probably 15 pince nez frames alone! I have sold off probably 200-300 frames from my collection over the last years or so. Many of these styles were very nice, but not as rare or unique as I am looking for now. Please let me know if I can help you in any way to start your collection!

----------


## uncut

Handsome specimens, they all are, Sir Fezz..................any* hints*, and or *thou-shalt-nots* to divulge to the masses, whom might be interested in procuring, restoring, coveting, storing, displaying said antiquities??????

----------


## Fezz

> Handsome specimens, they all are, Sir Fezz..................any* hints*, and or *thou-shalt-nots* to divulge to the masses, whom might be interested in procuring, restoring, coveting, storing, displaying said antiqities??????


Stay tuned........!

If anybody is interested in the history of eyeglasses, start at this amazing website! This is a treasure chest of info! Take a look at some of the collections!

http://antiquespectacles.com/

Here is another informative site that has some good info and some very fine spectacles that one could buy. Beware though, in my opinion,....dear ole Mr. Welch REALLY likes his specs and commands a very high price for some of them. Me thinks that he enjoys having them more than selling them! I have four or five pair that I am saving for to buy from him!

http://www.eyeglasseswarehouse.com/

----------


## Fezz

Ok, I am in a Lorgnette mood this morning!














I DIG 'em!

 :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## Fezz

For a very long time, my passion and collecting was concentrated on the pince nez styles. My collecting desire has shifted and I have sold off 90% of my collection of pince nez. The ones that I have left are really neat and hard to find in the condition they are. Pince nez are a great place to start a collection because there are so many out on the market. They are relatively inexpensive compared to collecting other styles.

For your viewing pleasure, I submit:

Pince Nez all the Way!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Boy, that silver one looks handsome!

----------


## Fezz

Lets keep pince nez'ing!

----------


## Fezz

There are folding pince nez styles that are neat to see (pun intended)!

These fold together to form a stronger magnifier, and make it easy to slip in a coat or vest pocket.

----------


## rdcoach5

The filigree on the 3rd from last is something. What is the gold content?

----------


## Fezz

> The filigree on the 3rd from last is something. What is the gold content?


1/10 12 k

----------


## Striderswife

The reflections of the trees above are a nice (unintended?) touch.  I give you a thumbs up!

----------


## drk

Really nice collection.

----------


## Fezz

> The reflections of the trees above are a nice (unintended?) touch.  I give you a thumbs up!


Thanks!

I wanted to emphasis the importance of why to get a good anti-reflective coating!

----------


## Fezz

> Really nice collection.


Thanks Doc!

More to follow. I think tomorrow may be the four lens frames or my turn pin styles.

----------


## Fezz

Lets go with my four (or 3 LOL!) lens styles!









Enjoy those beauties while I make another cup of tea and decide what to display next!

----------


## Fezz

How about a few turn pin styles?
These are from the mid to late 1800's.








I have a few more, but I need to make a run to my warehouse for those. I will insert them in here when I can get that done!

----------


## cocoisland58

> Please let me know if I can help you in any way to start your collection!


Thanks! I need to decide what exactly I like.  I love the idea of lorgnettes which I could display easily in a shadow box but kind of fell in love with a pair of Civil War era flip ups with green glass lenses over on Ebay.  Hmmmm.

----------


## Fezz

I think that my slide temples collection will be next. A few of them have already been shown in some of the other shots above.

----------


## Fezz

> Thanks! I need to decide what exactly I like.  I love the idea of lorgnettes which I could display easily in a shadow box but kind of fell in love with a pair of Civil War era flip ups with green glass lenses over on Ebay.  Hmmmm.


If you are thinking of Ebay.....be very careful! There are some folks on there with DEEEEEP pockets that are not afraid to bid up to get what they want. Not that I would know anybody like that! :Wink: 

I like your approach, in that I think that you should find a style that appeals to you. Attack collecting that style with GUSTO! I did that with pince nez frames starting when I was 18 and really pursued them with vigor!

----------


## Fezz

Sliders are on deck!

These are from the mid to late 1800's.











I really like this one. This is hallmarked. Coin silver.

----------


## Fezz

If you get the chance to hold any of theses old specs, you will notice that they all seem very small. Part of the reason they seem small is because people were not as big back then as we are now. There heads were not as big.

----------


## Fezz

I feel like the House of Windsor this morning

----------


## Craig

Is that real turtle?  It does not look like it get dry and brittle to last this long?
Awesome and how many frames do you have?

----------


## Fezz

> Is that real turtle?  It does not look like it get dry and brittle to last this long?
> Awesome and how many frames do you have?



I don't think that it is real turtle.

I have all of what is shown and about 25-50 more. I wont take pictures of those. Most of the others are late 1800's drilled rimless styles. In the last year, I have sold, given away, turned to scrap gold, or donated about 200-300 frames!

Thanks!

----------


## Fezz

I think that I will wrap up my quest to get others interested in antique specs tomorrow!

----------


## Chris Ryser

Just wait for the offer: ......................................*ESSILOR is going to marry you*

----------


## Striderswife

> I feel like the House of Windsor this morning


Oooh, style-wise, I think I like these best, so far.  I've loved looking at them all, but these are just cute.





> Just wait for the offer: ......................................*ESSILOR is going to marry you*


 Snort.  =^]

----------


## Fezz

Ok folks, I am going to wrap this up. I was hoping to get some interest and conversation going, but again, apathy fills the field. I want to thank those that did show an interest. I hope that I sparked at least some interest and maybe it inspired you to learn more about what we work with everyday. I find it sort of sad that we have come full circle in this business. Eyeglasses were once sold by non-skilled peddlers. That evolved into a craft and opticianry and optometry were born. It became a trade, a profession to be proud of. The skill and craftsmanship has been in a gradual decline. Pride and skill have all but disappeared. Our business is now filled with non skilled peddlers and the product holds no value in the eye of the consumer. We have become nothing more than eyeglass salesman. I see eyewear as more than a mere commodity. I wish others did as well. I appreciate where our craft has come from and I am sad to see it where it is today. Thanks again to those that showed an interest!

I end this experiment with my Beebe Loupe collection.





This is probably my favorite piece. I was given this by a patient of mine. He thought that I would appreciate it. I really do! It is so neat! I have searched high and low and I have not found another one like it.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You just need to make an adapter for that last pair and mount little boxing gloves on the end of the telescoping part. :Happy:

----------


## Fezz

> You just need to make an adapter for that last pair and mount little boxing gloves on the end of the telescoping part.



Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Beebe Robots!

----------


## Steve Machol

I think these are fascinating and this has inspired me enough to start looking around for antique eye wear myself. Mark Mattison-Shupnick (formerly of SOLA Optical) is the only other person I know that collects antique eye wear and equpment, but I don't think he has ever put the pictures of his collection online like this.

----------


## Fezz

Thanks Steve!

If I can be of any help in your search, please let me know!

----------


## Lee Prewitt

cool frames Fezz! You need some nice 1940-50 gold filled to complete your collection  :Nerd:

----------


## Bill Swain

Looks great.

----------


## Bill Swain

Nice display too

----------


## Fezz

Thanks Bill!

I thought that you might enjoying this!

----------


## uncut

@Fezz:

Please don't stop a-posting your fabulous collection>>>>>>>>>I don't think the world is full of apathy, especially the optical one.   I think it is full of glowing embers, just waiting for a breeze to bring the fires back to roaring life!

You had my rapt attention, and according to the "views", the attention of a lot of O-Boarders, and guests.  Please keep in mind that some of "us" are shy, internet greenies, and perhaps even a little keyboard deficient, as well.

You almost have me convinced to go into UNCUT'S vault, and dust of my treasures, dig out the old polaroid, and..............uhhm, what's the next step?

----------


## Fezz

Oh.....I get it...........it's the old;


I'll show you mine if you show me yours routine!

----------


## denizen

thanks for sharing your collection. very interesting group of eye wear you have there.

----------


## Fezz

> thanks for sharing your collection. very interesting group of eye wear you have there.



Thank you!

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Thank you!


I'm still drooling!

----------


## Striderswife

I've really enjoyed looking at your collection, Fezz.  Thank you so much for taking the time to share.  Please don't be disheartened.  I'm glad you went through the effort.   :Happy:

----------


## Fezz

Thanks all!

I am glad that some have enjoyed the collection and that my efforts were not in vain!

----------


## cocoisland58

As a hack history buff I very much enjoyed this thread.  I need to go to the link you provided to check out the info.  Thanks!

----------


## Fezz

> As a hack history buff I very much enjoyed this thread.  I need to go to the link you provided to check out the info.  Thanks!


You will be amazed at some of the specimens!

There are some companies that offer reproductions as well.

Jas Townsend and Sons is a popular one.

http://jas-townsend.com/index.php?cP...94a594390cd5f9

The frame company, Lunor, also has some modern repos!

http://www.lunor.de/lunor/en/collection/glasses/metal

----------


## kcount

Here's a Lunor Reproduction.   Had some time today so I made the Steve Jobs shape for them.


My own collection of antiques is severly wanting.  Fezz's posts has me thinking of getting back into the game.  Love the coin silver frames.

----------


## Fezz

It feels good, do it!

----------


## Fezz

> Here's a Lunor Reproduction.   Had some time today so I made the Steve Jobs shape for them.
> 
> 
> My own collection of antiques is severly wanting.  Fezz's posts has me thinking of getting back into the game.  Love the coin silver frames.



Have you done any Lunors with the sliding temple?

Ps. I got the other antique that we texted about (broken eyewires pair)! They are pretty neat!

----------


## kcount

I wear the ones with the sliding temple, as does my wife.  Quite possibly the most comfortable glasses I have ever worn.

----------


## lcollinatkins

Very nice collection!

----------


## Fezz

> Very nice collection!


Thank you and a hearty welcome to Optiboard!

----------


## Fezz

Ok.........I've had a change of heart!

Let's keep this party going ...shall we!

Here are two new pieces that I acquired this week.





I really like this next one. It has broken eyewires, but I still dig it! I got this from a family estate sale. Apparently, it was kept in the family for years and now the remaining members are auctioning off the entire family possessions! Their loss....my gain!

For your viewing pleasure...The spectacles of Dr. C. Briggs, circa 1835!





Hey, wait a minute.....am I violating any HIPAA rules by showing this? LOL!!!

----------


## sharpstick777

> For your viewing pleasure...The spectacles of Dr. C. Briggs, circa 1835!
>  Hey, wait a minute.....am I violating any HIPAA rules by showing this? LOL!!!


Funny!  Great collection Fezz.  Have you documented the pieces and each one's history (if you know it)?  I would buy your extras if I could.  I would love to expand the tiny collection at the Opticianry schools in Seattle...  yours is the best I have seen.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## eyeGJ

Thanks for taking the time to share your collection. I have about 50pc stored away that I collected over the years. Thanks to you I am going to take some time today and go antique spectacle hunting. 

Ginny

----------


## Fezz

> Funny!  Great collection Fezz.  Have you documented the pieces and each one's history (if you know it)?  I would buy your extras if I could.  I would love to expand the tiny collection at the Opticianry schools in Seattle...  yours is the best I have seen.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for the kind words!
I wish that I knew the history of my pieces. That would be awesome!

I will keep you in mind if I ever decide to donate my collection so that others can learn from and appreciate them!

----------


## Fezz

> Thanks for taking the time to share your collection. I have about 50pc stored away that I collected over the years. Thanks to you I am going to take some time today and go antique spectacle hunting. 
> 
> Ginny


Thank you for your kind words! I am so glad that it sparked an interest to get you spectacle hunting! Please show us what you find!

Good luck!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

The first one is a set of McAllisters that Fezz sent to me to put a pair of -8.00s in.

The rest are not antiques by any means.
Second up is a 90 Degree prism mounted frontside in the frame. This is used by golfers to sight your putts while only looking down. Those nutty golfers!!


Third and fourth- did anyone mention facets? The first one is a pair I did for a guy to recreate his favorite Tura faceted frame.
And finally - this is what facets can do to my old - 15.00s.

----------


## Fezz

Awesome stuff Dragon!

I wish that I had that McAllister in my collection! It was a beauty!

Thanks for posting!

----------


## Fezz

Here is a photo of a trial lens set. A friend of mine, a fellow Optiboarder, gave it to me. I was told that it was from the late 1800's and that it was hand made. The rings appear to be made of brass. The powers are hand inscribed on the lenses. 

The trial set is rather odd. It only goes from -10.00 to -20.00 and +10.00 to +20.00. It is in its own wooden case. It looks like the tray they are in is the only tray that fits in the case. it slides back and forth to allow access to the bottom where the trial frames are kept. Oddly, another tray will not fit, so I don't know why there are not lower powers?

----------


## Fezz

Here is one of the trial frames that came with it.

This is a rare trial frame. I have never seen one like it before or since! It is made by Curry & Paxton (London). If anybody has any info on it, please let me know!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Nifty high power set!!!

----------


## Fezz

> Nifty high power set!!!


Have you ever seen any like it?

Any idea as to why only the higher powers?

----------


## kcount

Original set ran +10.00 to -10.00  this is an optional add on piece.  Both sets would have ben housed in a display case.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Have you ever seen any like it?
> 
> Any idea as to why only the higher powers?


My guess is that their phoropters cover the powers in between.

----------


## Fezz

> My guess is that their phoropters cover the powers in between.


When did the first phoropters hit the scene?

----------


## Fezz

I see a patent for 1921 on Wikipedia.

----------


## Fezz

> Original set ran +10.00 to -10.00  this is an optional add on piece.  Both sets would have ben housed in a display case.


Sounds good to me!

----------


## Striderswife

> Original set ran +10.00 to -10.00  this is an optional add on piece.  Both sets would have ben housed in a display case.


That was my first thought, that this is only part of a set.

----------


## vince

Nice pix, it is neat to see the history of our industry and the craftmanship it took to make and disp the eyewear of that time period. I never thought to take pictures as an inventory of my collection, neat idea. In my collection, I have a glass myodisc, aprox -20D and +2.00 front cyilnder drilled rimless the bowl is 30mm. A fairly heavy pair of glasses..

----------


## Fezz

> Nice pix,  it is neat to see the history of our industry and the craftmanship it took to make and disp the eyewear of that time period.  I never thought to take pictures as an inventory of my collection, neat idea.  In my collection, I have a glasse myodisc, aprox -20D and +2.00 front cyilnder drilled rimless the bowl is 30mm.  A fairly heavy pair of glasses..


Thank you!

I would love to see what you have in your collection!

I think that I may have a similar myodisk drill mount in my collection. I might have to dig it out!

----------


## Fezz

Well lookey here!

It looks like I found some more glamour shots of a few of my late 1800's straight temple models!

 :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance: 





Check out the edge job (gaps) and tint match (match? LOL) on the green tinted ones! They look about like the quality of some internet specs that I have seen lately!

----------


## walleye

Awesome collection Fezz. thanks for sharing with us all. I can send you a book called "Spectacles&Sunglasses" by the Pepin Press. It was written in 3 languages and has full color pics of antique to modern hip frames. Let me know if you have it already. Also for Optiboarders, you can get this book online at Barnes Noble,etc. There were a few on there the other day for $9.95!!  Walter

----------


## Fezz

I know that a few of our members have incredible collections! I would love to see them, as would everyone else!

Come on you collecting lurkers, show us what you got!

----------


## Fezz

> Awesome collection Fezz. thanks for sharing with us all. I can send you a book called "Spectacles&Sunglasses" by the Pepin Press. It was written in 3 languages and has full color pics of antique to modern hip frames. Let me know if you have it already. Also for Optiboarders, you can get this book online at Barnes Noble,etc. There were a few on there the other day for $9.95!!  Walter


Thank you Walter!

You have an awesome collection as well!

I don't have that book.

----------


## Fezz

How about an X-Bridge style today!

_Neat-O Torped-O_

----------


## Fezz

My daughter and I went antiquing today and guess what I found!!

This is a brass slider temple style. I thought that it is pretty neat! It is missing a lens, but I still like it!

----------


## Fezz

I have put some of my collection for sale in the Marketplace Forum.

If you are interested in any piece for your collection, let me know!


http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...468#post412468

----------


## Fezz

Here are a few wayward souls!

----------


## chip anderson

Anyone notice how the Neat-o Torpedo resembles the origional Geogio Armani creation?

Chip

----------


## Fezz

> Awesome collection Fezz. thanks for sharing with us all. I can send you a book called "Spectacles&Sunglasses" by the Pepin Press. It was written in 3 languages and has full color pics of antique to modern hip frames. Let me know if you have it already. Also for Optiboarders, you can get this book online at Barnes Noble,etc. There were a few on there the other day for $9.95!!  Walter


I want to publicly thank Walter for sending me this book! It is a very interesting read! I would highly recommend it to any person that is interested in old eyeglasses. It has some great pictures too!

Thanks again Walter!

----------


## opticalcathy

Hi Fezz, these are great, if you are looking to sell some, and want to post on our blog, will do so. We have been doing more historical posts, these go right along. send pics/story to us via email on theopticalvisionsite.com Thanks Cathy

----------


## Fezz

> Hi Fezz, these are great, if you are looking to sell some, and want to post on our blog, will do so. We have been doing more historical posts, these go right along. send pics/story to us via email on theopticalvisionsite.com Thanks Cathy


Thank you Cathy!

I'll pass on cluttering up your site with my sales fluff, but I appreciate the offer.

If you need any info or glamour shots of old specs, I would be honored to assist you!

----------


## Fezz

I say that we take a peek at some cemented segs!

 :Skip:  :Dance:  :Skip:  :Dance:  :Skip:

----------


## Fezz

You think that second pair sales as in sunglasses is hard today?

Imagine how tough it was way back when!











Here are some plain jane cable temples!

----------


## Fezz

I am getting near the end of my collection folks. I only have a couple more oldie but goodies to share with you.

Here is the last of my early zyls.





This one is not very old, but I like the custom work that went in to creating this shape. I know the Optician that hand made these. My father worked for him and actually bought his office. 

Enjoy his handiwork!

----------


## Fezz

> Nice pix, it is neat to see the history of our industry and the craftmanship it took to make and disp the eyewear of that time period. I never thought to take pictures as an inventory of my collection, neat idea. In my collection, I have a glass myodisc, aprox -20D and +2.00 front cyilnder drilled rimless the bowl is 30mm. A fairly heavy pair of glasses..


I dug this fine example of surfacing genius out of my warehouse for you! I will check out the power at work and report back.

I hope the segments show up in the pics.

----------


## Fezz

All right folks, it is time to wrap this trip down memory lane up!

I want to thank those of you who have enjoyed my passion. Thank you for letting me brag and pump up my fragile ego a little bit! 

My intention was to try to spark an interest in antique spectacles. I hope it has!

And now for the Spectacle of Spectacles!

A true work of art for your viewing pleasure!





Two hands coming together make a great sound for.....................................


Vivacious Vixen................VITA!!!!

----------


## Val-Vet

WOW!  These are great!!!  I especially liked the sharpshooter specs.

----------


## opticalcathy

That was enjoyable and will reach out to if need pics, thanks so much for sharing,

----------


## Fezz

> I dug this fine example of surfacing genius out of my warehouse for you! I will check out the power at work and report back.
> 
> I hope the segments show up in the pics.



The power on these are:

OD -21.00 = -1.75 X 094
OS -20.00 = -1.00 X 090
Add +3.50


Distance bowl = 25mm
Reading bowl = 20mm

Cylinder ground on the front of course, glass, rather heavy!

Neat-O!

----------


## Fezz

> WOW!  These are great!!!  I especially liked the sharpshooter specs.





> That was enjoyable and will reach out to if need pics, thanks so much for sharing,



I am glad that you both enjoyed the collection!

Thank you!

----------


## Fezz

Anybody else want to show what you have in your collection?

----------


## philslenses

<delurks>

When I've got some spare time, I'll take some pictures, Fezz. Loving the thread.

----------


## Fezz

Well, well, well..................look what the good frame fairy brought today!!

----------


## Fezz

Another glamour shot!!

----------


## SeaU2020

Thanks for sharing. I love the blue ones! :Biggrin:

----------


## Fezz

> Thanks for sharing. I love the blue ones!



What blue ones?

----------


## Fezz

Any other collectors willing to share?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I'll put some on, but my pictures are on my computer at work, so I don't currently have access to them. Oh, wait, I found a few here at home.

----------


## B101875

Very Nice!

----------


## Fezz

Anybody else care to share?

Come on, let's see what you got!

----------


## Fezz

Two new pince-nez that I just got in!

These are neat because they still have the cork nose pads still intact!

----------


## kcount

Although not antique I thought I would share a recent  purchase.

----------


## Mick

OK, Fezz, here goes. A small sampling of my assembled old glasses.

----------


## Fezz

Nice mix of frames Mick!

I really like the lorgnettes!

Thank you for showing these. Do you have any more?

----------


## Mick

> Nice mix of frames Mick!
> 
> I really like the lorgnettes!
> 
> Thank you for showing these. Do you have any more?


Yes, I have appx. 100-150 old glasses dated from about 1800-1950's. Most are from early 1900's. A few diagnostic items, some lens blanks, and accessories. Plus a few books (B&L and AO). Plus a mess of other things optical related. Some items available for sale or trade.

----------


## Mick

Anyone know what this is? The rimmed lenses are +&- 2d, the others, marked + reads +11.25, the one marked - reads +15.25, and the one marked 0 reads +13.00d. The flat metal pieces are painted to look like an iris one with a small pupil, the other with a very dialated pupil. All pieces fit into an unmarked wood box.

----------


## Fezz

I'm stumped Mick!


How big are the lenses?

----------


## Mick

> I'm stumped Mick!
> 
> 
> How big are the lenses?


They all measure 50mm

----------


## Java99

> Anyone know what this is? The rimmed lenses are +&- 2d, the others, marked + reads +11.25, the one marked - reads +15.25, and the one marked 0 reads +13.00d. The flat metal pieces are painted to look like an iris one with a small pupil, the other with a very dialated pupil. All pieces fit into an unmarked wood box.



Maybe something to do with lenticular fitting?

----------


## Fezz

Ooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!!

Look what the good Antique Frame Fairy slipped under my pillow last night!!

----------


## Uilleann

> Ooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Look what the good Antique Frame Fairy slipped under my pillow last night!!


So Fezz, you're hand edging your lenses by knife now?  I always knew you were a bit of a badass (I figured you popping beer bottle caps off with your eye socket was a party trick), but _this_ man, _this_ seals it!  ;)

----------


## Java99

Are those coin silver?  I have a pair like that, but your temples are in better shape than mine.

----------


## Fezz

I believe that they are. I am not sure how to be sure.

They have a stamped hallmark of "H. Adams". 

I think that a few of my other pieces share the same hallmark. I date these early to mid 1800.

----------


## Java99

> I believe that they are. I am not sure how to be sure.
> 
> They have a stamped hallmark of "H. Adams". 
> 
> I think that a few of my other pieces share the same hallmark. I date these early to mid 1800.


Mine have the same hallmark, how cool!  Coin silver looks different than regular silver, to me it looks shinier, and has a different look to the tarnish.  I'm sure there's a better way to tell, but I have no idea what that would be.

----------


## Fezz

I have had many coin silver frames that have been rather dull and tarnished with a heavy patina. Some have been rather shiny. I know that some people will clean and un-tarnish these old frames to show the bright coin silver.

One of my antique dealer contacts claim that there is a test to determine if they are truly coin silver and what content they are. I often think, why bother? Is it worth spending the money to tell? What other metal were they manufacturing frames out of at the time? Would they stamp a makers mark, or hallmark, if they were not coin silver?

I was told that if they are stamped, that they are coin silver. That doesn't hold true because I have frames made of brass that are hallmarked!


Thanks for looking and contributing!

----------


## chip anderson

Mick:
It might be some very early sort of set up to examine the retina.   As you know Volk has some high plus lenses with rims that are basicly a high plus lens (rather expensive too) for this.   Or possibly for examining the anterior chamber angle.  I don't know much about this but have seen them used.

Chip

----------


## Fezz

> Attachment 8618Attachment 8619Attachment 8620Anyone know what this is? The rimmed lenses are +&- 2d, the others, marked + reads +11.25, the one marked - reads +15.25, and the one marked 0 reads +13.00d. The flat metal pieces are painted to look like an iris one with a small pupil, the other with a very dialated pupil. All pieces fit into an unmarked wood box.



I have been researching this and i have not found anything yet. I was hoping that one of our resident codgers would have an idea! Some of our resident, long time practicing optometrists should have an idea!


I would love to see more of your collection Mick!


Does anybody else have any to share?

Come on, I know that a bunch of you have some old specs gathering dust in your undies drawer! Drag them out, dust them off and share a bit of history with the rest of us!

----------


## Java99

Does anyone recognize a maker's mark that's an "s o" on the far left of the bridge on a frame like this?  http://www.eyeglasseswarehouse.com/pages/3134-23.html

----------


## Fezz

> Does anyone recognize a maker's mark that's an "s o" on the far left of the bridge on a frame like this?  http://www.eyeglasseswarehouse.com/pages/3134-23.html



I can't see it from my iPhone, but here is a reference for you:

http://www.silvercollection.it/englishsilvermarks1.html

http://www.925-1000.com/dlBirmingham.html

http://www.925-1000.dk/Fgerman_marks_b1884.html

----------


## Java99

Thanks!

----------


## Fezz

Sorry if the above is not helpful.

It's the best I can do under the circumstances!

----------


## Now I See

A patient came in about a month or so ago and said he bought these at an Army Surplus store for about $10...thought you all might like to see them...

----------


## Fezz

Very cool!

Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Really enjoyed all of the pics. Just curious..have you analyzed the optical clarity...ie curves used to achieve power..OC placement etc. I'm assuming flat curves with plus cylinder grinding for compound lenses.

----------


## Fezz

> Really enjoyed all of the pics. Just curious..have you analyzed the optical clarity...ie curves used to achieve power..OC placement etc. I'm assuming flat curves with plus cylinder grinding for compound lenses.


Thank you!

I have not analyzed them. I can say that it is amazing to see the flaws, distortions, poor fit of the lenses that people wore and then see some of the minuscule imperfections that we whine about these days!!!

----------


## Fezz

Has anybody started collecting?

Added anything to your collection?

Want to buy my collection?

----------


## Mac52

Good evening,
I have a collection of approximately 75 antique eyeglasses. I have a couple of pairs that I believe are from the 1700's, and a variety from the 1800 and 1900's. I am interested in what they are currently worth for insurance and/or sale purposes. Does anyone have a good resource for this?
Mac52

----------


## Uilleann

I've been watching for the odd antique nautical/navigation type device  as well over the years.  Sextants, astrolabes, astronomical rings, old  compasses, brass/leather telescopes, orrerys, sundials, quadrants  (Beringer or otherwise), armillarys and the like.  Fezz...I know in your  mad scientist lair you must have a bunch of this stuff just laying  around collecting dust!  Don't forget to check under the flux capacitor in the back seat of the DeLorean.  ;)

----------


## opticalcathy

Hi Fezz, we had a guy who is interested in selling these 1934 CEBE hooded frames

----------


## opticalcathy

Sorry, they didn't upload

----------


## IhaveSpecialEyes

very nice! I would like to at some point do a collection in shadow boxes. I seem to always go for the 50's style though so I need to branch out. I did find some little horn rimmed for a youngster, there was optho. and sunglasses, I had to buy both I couldn't seperate them.

----------


## Moss

> Lets go with my four (or 3 LOL!) lens styles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally had a moment to relax and read this whole thread.

These were my first favorite sunglasses.

I just did a post on them last week:

http://theeyewearblog.com/johnny-dep...ncent-price-2/

I have a couple pair of the ones with the aqua lens.

Where'd you source the top pair?

----------


## Moss

> Ok.........I've had a change of heart!
> 
> Let's keep this party going ...shall we!
> 
> Here are two new pieces that I acquired this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the guy's skin oil corroded the iron around the bridge area.   I'm not sure I've ever seen that before.

----------


## icmor

Very nice collection!  I have displayed my collection in a shadow box here in the optical dept for years and get lots of compliments.  It is nowhere near the extensive collection you have shown.  Very nice, indeed!

----------


## Java99

Those are awesome!  I have a collection on display in the optical as well, but like icmor says, it's not as cool as yours!

----------


## Fezz

> Finally had a moment to relax and read this whole thread.
> 
> These were my first favorite sunglasses.
> 
> I just did a post on them last week:
> 
> http://theeyewearblog.com/johnny-dep...ncent-price-2/
> 
> I have a couple pair of the ones with the aqua lens.
> ...


The top pair were given to me by a friend. 

I acquired the collection over about 30 years of my almost 43 years on this planet. Some came from friends, some from eBay, and most from antique stores and auctions.

I grew bored with the collection and had a bit of an epiphany. I sold the whole collection and have moved on with my obsessions!

----------


## Moss

> The top pair were given to me by a friend. 
> 
> I acquired the collection over about 30 years of my almost 43 years on this planet. Some came from friends, some from eBay, and most from antique stores and auctions.
> 
> I grew bored with the collection and had a bit of an epiphany. I sold the whole collection and have moved on with my obsessions!


First I bought vintage to wear.   Then I decided since I loved the medium I'd like to design myself.   Collecting then became a matter of teaching myself all I could about design precedent in eyewear.   I saw there were really no good references, which led to doing the book.   At that point I decided to be as complete as possible in what I acquired.

It's a shame you sold because it was a nice collection.   I think the old iron pieces were the coolest.   I'm tempted to ask you which obsessions you've moved on to!

----------


## Fezz

> It's a shame you sold because it was a nice collection.   I think the old iron pieces were the coolest.   I'm tempted to ask you which obsessions you've moved on to!



Moss,

I have always admired people who work with their hands. Their is something comforting to have something that you know is handmade. I appreciate the craftsmanship involved with making of "something". I have moved on to custom bushcraft knives. The simplicity of the tool and intricacy of working the various materials to produce a functional and beautiful knife intrigues me. I would love to have the skill to "make" something. At one time, I thought that it would be eyewear. I don't have that desire anymore. Your story and work may inspire me again!

Thank you for your contribution.

----------


## Moss

> Moss,
> 
> I have always admired people who work with their hands. Their is something comforting to have something that you know is handmade. I appreciate the craftsmanship involved with making of "something". I have moved on to custom bushcraft knives. The simplicity of the tool and intricacy of working the various materials to produce a functional and beautiful knife intrigues me. I would love to have the skill to "make" something. At one time, I thought that it would be eyewear. I don't have that desire anymore. Your story and work may inspire me again!
> 
> Thank you for your contribution.


I actually produce the bulk of my things in a factory.   Making things is nice, too.   How custom do they get?

----------


## Fezz

> I actually produce the bulk of my things in a factory.   Making things is nice, too.   How custom do they get?



They can run the gamut really. Some allow you to pick the steel used, handle material, blade shape, thickness, sheath design, etc. Some produce their artistic view and put it out for sale and if you like it, you try and snatch it up. That seems to be the growing trend. Many of the builders have 3-5 year waiting lists and have closed their order books. I am on several makers list. One maker had closed his books, worked for a year or two to get caught up on orders, and reopened for a very short window. I was lucky enough to grab a spot on the list.

I was in a few auction/sales last night that worked that way. One knife, I was seconds late on, another I got out bid on, and the third accepted my bid overnight and I paid him right away around 3:00 AM. I always set a dollar amount that I am willing to bid up to or offer and stick to it.

Like many things in life, often the chase is much more thrilling than the kill!

----------


## Moss

> They can run the gamut really. Some allow you to pick the steel used, handle material, blade shape, thickness, sheath design, etc. Some produce their artistic view and put it out for sale and if you like it, you try and snatch it up. That seems to be the growing trend. Many of the builders have 3-5 year waiting lists and have closed their order books. I am on several makers list. One maker had closed his books, worked for a year or two to get caught up on orders, and reopened for a very short window. I was lucky enough to grab a spot on the list.
> 
> I was in a few auction/sales last night that worked that way. One knife, I was seconds late on, another I got out bid on, and the third accepted my bid overnight and I paid him right away around 3:00 AM. I always set a dollar amount that I am willing to bid up to or offer and stick to it.
> 
> Like many things in life, often the chase is much more thrilling than the kill!


I know.   Today's blog post is about an eBay acquisition of some Elton John sunglasses:

http://theeyewearblog.com/the-time-i...ses-from-ebay/

I focus more on the auction process in this post.   I actually scored a 16th Century minifier on eBay as well:

http://theeyewearblog.com/how-to-buy...lasses-ebay-1/

I wanted to link you to this place:

http://www.lorenzi.it/

...and sadly find out it's closed.   It was one of the best knife and cutlery stores in the world.   Incredible things; even Damascus steel golf heads.

----------


## optical24/7

I was helping clean my Mom's attic a few weeks ago and we ran across   this box of opti-goodies. She was Dept. Chief of Dispensing Instruction   at UHCO back in the 60's and 70's. Some of the stuff we found...



You'd put the chain over your ears, the ball's weight kept them up. ( plus they dangled like earrings below the ear!)

----------


## optical24/7

Attachment 10958

CR39 lenticulars in an AO frame.
Attachment 10959

Safilo UFO 111

----------


## optical24/7

Attachment 10960

PD Lite. Mono PD measuring frame.

Attachment 10961

----------


## optical24/7

Attachment 10962

Swank USA

----------


## chaoticneutral

There is no spoon
Just ran across this post, thanks for sharing all this stuff! We need to, collectively, bring the pince-nezz style back into high fashion.

----------


## Fezz

> We need to, collectively, bring the pince-nezz style back into high fashion.



This guy is leading the pince-nez revolution!

http://pincenez1.blogspot.com/

----------


## Moss

I've actually got a pince nez with temples, if you can imagine such a thing.

I'll have to post them.

----------

